# مناسبات > الخيمة الرمضانية - رمضان يجمعنا >  امساكية رمضان 2020 - 1441 مواعيد الصلاة في الامارات

## latifa Naf1

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

امساكية رمضان 2020 - 1441 مواعيد الصلاة في الامارات

صلاة الفجر - صلاة الظهر - صلاة العصر - صلاة المغرب - صلاة العشاء

بالإضافة إلى عدد ساعات الصيام اليومية، ومواعيد الإفطار، ومواعيد السحور اليومية.

نرجو من الله سبحانه وتعالى أن يغفر لنا ويجزينا جزاء هذا الشهر المبارك .

* أبوظبي:


*دبي:



*الشارقة:


*راس الخيمة:


*الفجيرة:


*عجمان :


*العين:



المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

سنة الإعتكاف في العشر الأواخر من رمضان 
فدية العاجز عن الصوم في رمضان 
أشياء لا تـفسـد الصوم 
رمضان بين الطاعات والآفات 
يومك في رمضان 
ما هي مفسدات الصوم ؟ 
أعمال تزيد الأجر في رمضان 
احاديث عن فضل الصيام 
هل يجوز تنظيف الأسنان بالفرشاة والمعجون في... 
تعرف على معنى كلمة رمضان

----------


## هبه بهجت

رمضان كريم

----------


## دنيا محمدى

شهر كريم ومبارك

----------


## سامح السيد

تحياتى لكم

----------


## ريم عقل

يسلموووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------

